# question about weight gain with tx



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello;

I know this is a vain question, sorry in advance.

So, I work hard to keep myself in shape - I'm in my mid-forties - I work out daily and eat OK - worked hard this spring to lose 15 lbs that I slowly gained after I turned 40.

My endo called Friday to tell me I show antibodies for Graves, however she is going to wait until after the RAUI test to make a dx.

Once I am started on meds is it guaranteed that I will gain weight? Is there a treatment that is "better" as far as not gaining weight? I know it shouldn't be my "biggest concern", but I can't stop worrying about it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the trick is to monitor your Free T4 and T3 results as you will want them to stay in the mid-upper end of the normal range so that you don't get hypo. If your results become normal then make sure your anti thyroid dose is lowered to avoid a dip into hypo. Hypo is what causes the weight gain. However, assuming the anti thyroid medicine works in the first few weeks you're on it, your metabolism won't be as fast. For me, I started 30mg methimazole on 6/11/2011 and I gained back the 3 pounds I had lost while super hyper, but haven't gained any extra. I do weigh myself daily and my endo said if I notice a sudden weight gain, then email him and we will lower my dose asap. Good luck!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

talley said:


> Hello;
> 
> I know this is a vain question, sorry in advance.
> 
> ...


It is not a vain question. It is a valid concern as extra weight can contribute to other health issues. And, having to buy a new wardrobe! 

I have not gained any weight, but losing it is much more difficult than it used to be, but it has been possible. I suppose age could be a factor now too. I am 53.

I think if you continue to watch what you eat and exercise, it shouldn't be a problem.

Best to you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I gained 5lbs while taking anti thyroid meds.

Since my surgery I have maintained or gained 2-5 lbs depending on how I was eating.

I agree that keeping your FT-4 and FT-3 in proper ranges is key not only to feeling your best but also to maintaining your weight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talley said:


> Hello;
> 
> I know this is a vain question, sorry in advance.
> 
> ...


This is a really tough question as every situation is so uniquely different. I gained weight while being treated despite my best efforts. The good news though is that I lost it all after I had RAI and got myself back on track w/thyroxine replacement.

The only thing I can suggest is that you strictly diet and by that I mean, a sensible diet but it has to be 7 days a week etc.. You cannot take weekends off or you will gain. That is what I did and I managed to not gain an impossible amount of weight.


----------



## slivola (Jun 27, 2012)

Talley- I wanted to post about your weight gain question now that I have been on the anti thyroid meds for almost three months now (started in June). I could feel my metabolism slow down after the first few weeks- I wasn't starving 24/7 like I had been and my body knew it needed less food. By July, my heart rate was under control with a resting pulse between 60-70 so I knew I could really work out well again (I also bought a blood pressure/pulse cuff to monitor it.) I have had awesome aerobic workouts for 30 minutes/day 7 days/week. In retrospect, I now realize how much muscle I had lost when I see how toned my body is looking now, even though I've always worked out (I did switch to low-moderate walking while monitoring my pulse when I was first diagnosed until my body was ready to go aerobic again.) So, it seems like my weight fluctuates a little bit now, partly because I have a regular period and cycle, so I now experience weight gain of a few pounds mid cycle and during my period like I used to a few years ago. This past year, my weight pretty much stayed the same except briefly in May when my symptoms took off and I realized I was dropping weight so I successfully increased my intake so that I could maintain my weight. I've gained one-two pounds since starting the medication, but I suspect that gain is muscle since my clothes fit as well if not better and I look and feel toned.

My point is not to forget that muscle weighs more, and you haven't yet seen how your weight loss translates on the scale with added muscle. Just something to keep in mind... for peace of mind


----------

